# Guess that bike or bike part" game



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

Post up a small part of your bike and see how quick the Cabe can identify it. Be as specific as possible with your answers!

This one that's in the work stand shouldn't be too difficult. I'm sure there will be some real head scratchers posted up


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 8, 2017)

Shelby headtube,race..

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 8, 2017)

...no badge holes, must be an airflow/Hiawatha big tank


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 8, 2017)

Posted by fordMike, so must be a girls model


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yup... No headbadge holes, so it's also a tanked model


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Gordon (Oct 8, 2017)

Colson?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

Gordon said:


> Colson?



Yes! I must be making this too easy!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 8, 2017)

Is that your double bar colson


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> Is that your double bar colson



Singlebar


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

Here's another...


----------



## kreika (Oct 8, 2017)

Part of that cross bar battery tube on that cool blue bike?


----------



## kreika (Oct 8, 2017)

Here’s one for ya!!!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> Here’s one for ya!!!
> View attachment 689190




Mercury pod bike?


----------



## kreika (Oct 8, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> Mercury pod bike?




No sir


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> Here’s one for ya!!!
> View attachment 689190



Man...that's one for the Macro Shot thread...looks aluminum...


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Here's another...




Roadmaster chain guard


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Roadmaster chain guard



Of the Supreme variety. Good eye


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 689211



Looks like a toolbox saddle.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Looks like a toolbox saddle.



You got it. Streamline saddle. Pretty much the same without the toolbox.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Man...that's one for the Macro Shot thread...looks aluminum...




Lol sorry heh


----------



## John G04 (Oct 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> Lol sorry heh
> View attachment 689241




Silverking?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> Lol sorry heh
> View attachment 689241



35 Shelby?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 689216




cheap azz Colson rack


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> cheap azz Colson rack



Jeeze...


But yessir you are correct!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## jkent (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 689278



Aluminum horn light


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

jkent said:


> Aluminum horn light



Yup! Care to be a lil bit more specific?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 8, 2017)

S


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yup! Care to be a lil bit more specific?




On the funeral bike!


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yup! Care to be a lil bit more specific?




Westfield Delta Horn Light


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> On the funeral bike!



Now that's specific! Was looking for a WESTFIELD alum torpedo hornlite due to the scallops.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## THE STIG (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 689302




Blurbird neck


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Muleman121 (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 689303




Finned Delta front loader?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 9, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> Blurbird neck




Hey!  I recognize that bluebird neck


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)

cowboy121 said:


> Finned Delta front loader?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)

Edited


----------



## kreika (Oct 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 689680




Man, that’s as tough as mine was..... MacroMike.  A little doggie doo on some bike part?  Rofl


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 689883



Tough one Mike, might have to zoom out a little, lol.


----------



## kreika (Oct 9, 2017)

I’m thinking the bottom of a seat for some reason???


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 689883
> Edited



Torrington 15


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Torrington 15


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 689912



Crank and sprocket, don't ask me what kind though.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Crank and sprocket, don't ask me what kind though.



See post #1


fordmike65 said:


> Post up a small part of your bike and see how quick the Cabe can identify it. Be as specific as possible with your answers!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> See post #1



I see said the blind man.


----------



## then8j (Dec 23, 2017)

More please.....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 689912




Your Single Bar Colson crank and sprocket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2017)

Back by popular demand!


----------



## kreika (Dec 24, 2017)

Colson rack


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 24, 2017)

shelby rack


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> shelby rack


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2018)

Long overdue bump!
What the heck is this?? Here's a hint: It's cool...yet heartbreaking at the same time.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Long overdue bump!
> What the heck is this?? Here's a hint: It's cool...yet heartbreaking at the same time.
> View attachment 753428




Broken horn bracket?


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Feb 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Long overdue bump!
> What the heck is this?? Here's a hint: It's cool...yet heartbreaking at the same time.
> View attachment 753428




Attachment point for a front loader?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2018)

kreika said:


> Attachment point for a front loader?



Oh man...super close. Can you be a bit more specific with this pic?


----------



## kreika (Feb 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh man...super close. Can you be a bit more specific with this pic?View attachment 753436




Oh man not aluminum torpedo?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2018)

kreika said:


> Oh man not aluminum torpedo?


----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 12, 2018)

Steel Light base?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2018)

What's left of a Silver Ray after father corrosion get to it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2018)

@kreika  was right. It's what was left of the aluminum torpedo light off my girl's '38 Twinflex. I had another to put on it, but unfortunately it's a single stud mount.


----------



## kreika (Feb 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> @kreika  was right. It's what was left of the aluminum torpedo light off my girl's '38 Twinflex. I had another to put on it, but unfortunately it's a single stud mount.




And I’m sorry to hear about evil corrosion. He’s a mean bastage!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2018)

kreika said:


> And I’m sorry to hear about evil corrosion. He’s a mean bastage!!!



She's getting a very nice chrome 6rib EA for now that was included to sweeten the deal. If you didn't know it wasn't quite right, it would look right at home.


----------



## kreika (Feb 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


>




Me too


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2018)

THE STIG said:


> View attachment 753533



An Elgin Bluebird!!! A red one!!!


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> An Elgin Bluebird!!! A red one!!!


----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2018)

THE STIG said:


> View attachment 753533



It just needs an Oxy bath.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2018)

vincev said:


> It just needs an Oxy bath.



NOOOOOO!!! It might fade the red paint!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m hoping to be the first one to receive a B.B. in a priority envelope my offer is in!


----------



## morton (Feb 13, 2018)

THE STIG said:


> View attachment 753533




A 2 year old Wally World bike kept in the house or a 1 year old kept outside?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2018)

Better?


----------



## THE STIG (May 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 807380




did Carltos take that pic for you


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2018)

THE STIG said:


> did Carltos take that pic for you



No, but he took this one


----------



## THE STIG (May 14, 2018)

it's a frt axle on some old crappy bike


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2018)

THE STIG said:


> it's a frt axle on some old crappy bike


----------



## THE STIG (May 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


>



yes i know


----------



## kreika (May 14, 2018)

Rear mounted side kickstand?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2018)

kreika said:


> Rear mounted side kickstand?



Close.... but what bike manufacturer?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 14, 2018)

THE STIG said:


> View attachment 753533




Some of the wheel-well openings of a 3-year old Dodge Ram in Central Illinois, during weekly garage floor sweep-up...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 15, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Better?
> View attachment 807384[/QUOTE
> Iver Johnson drop stand stop.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 15, 2018)

Here’s one for ya all.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 15, 2018)

One more!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 807979 Here’s one for ya all.



Elgin BB Alemite fitting?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 15, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Elgin BB Alemite fitting?




Correct!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 807981 One more!



Carlisle Lightning Dart WW tire?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 15, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Carlisle Lightning Dart WW tire?



Correct again!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 15, 2018)

One more!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> One more!
> View attachment 807996



Snyder or Huffman suspension spring?

Edit: Could be Schwine, but I won't feel bad if I guessed wrong


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 15, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Snyder or Huffman suspension spring?
> 
> Edit: Could be Schwine, but I won't feel bad if I guessed wrong


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 15, 2018)

I’m going to really stump you now!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 15, 2018)

Lol


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 808001


----------

